# good tasting creatine?



## RCfootball87 (Jun 22, 2003)

im taking this creatine xtreme from champion right now. i like it, but i HATE the taste. i mean i mgiht barf next time i dirnk it. i got the island punch. has anyone tried phosphagen hp or xp? how do those taste? i dont wanna pay for cell tech but i might half to if it tastes good.


----------



## Badger (Jun 22, 2003)

I take Optimun Nutrition creatine.  I mix mine with apple juice (can't stand the taste of grape).  No taste other than the apple juice.  Just get some good creatine and mix it with grape juice (or your personal preference) and go from there.  You'll do fine.  There is absolutely NO NEED for you to spend lots of money on Cell-Tech.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jun 22, 2003)

i was taking optimum with gatorade and it worked, but i purchased this stuff a couple motnhs ago and figured id use it.


----------



## JerseyPunk (Jun 23, 2003)

I take MassAction (Creatine w/ other supplements) by MetRX. The Fruit Punch tastes amazing. It tastes just like Kool-Aid.


----------



## gigglez2025 (Jun 24, 2003)

i tried phospagen xp with water, i thought it tasted good.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jun 24, 2003)

Thanks guys I'll check into those two, but I might just go back to plain creatine and add grapjuice.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 24, 2003)

dude just get plain old creatine
its cheaper and its tasteless, u can just take it in water, or add it to apple juice or whatever u want (no citrus though) to chang ehte flavor


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jun 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jemal *_
> dude just get plain old creatine
> its cheaper and its tasteless, u can just take it in water, or add it to apple juice or whatever u want (no citrus though) to chang ehte flavor


I took plain old creatine for 6 weeks and saw descent results.  But I bought this stuff right before I started taking creatine and stored it for a while while i took the regular creatine.  The reason I did this was because it is thought by many that after a month or so creatine starts losing its initial effectiveness and your gians level off. Adding a delivery system is said to help stop this leveling off for a while and extend your gains.  Initially the reason I bought this instead of using grape juice or apple juice was the added sugar can put on fat quick if you sue it wrong.  The creatine mix I am currently using is less likely to put on the pounds. And I took my regular creatine with gatorade mix, which actually contains what im pretty sure is a small amout of dextrose, but its better than nothing for delivery.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by RCfootball87 *_
> I took plain old creatine for 6 weeks and saw descent results.  But I bought this stuff right before I started taking creatine and stored it for a while while i took the regular creatine.  The reason I did this was because it is thought by many that after a month or so creatine starts losing its initial effectiveness and your gians level off. Adding a delivery system is said to help stop this leveling off for a while and extend your gains.  Initially the reason I bought this instead of using grape juice or apple juice was the added sugar can put on fat quick if you sue it wrong.  The creatine mix I am currently using is less likely to put on the pounds. And I took my regular creatine with gatorade mix, which actually contains what im pretty sure is a small amout of dextrose, but its better than nothing for delivery.




its your money
just buy dextrose and measure out how much u want. a gram of dextrose isn't going to do much for an insulin spike


----------



## Chris52686 (Jun 26, 2003)

american sport nutrition creatine is the best i have had( and has a low price tag)


----------



## Spitfire (Jun 10, 2004)

Bump


I am about to thow my F-ing Creatine out the fuqin window. I gag almost every time I 'try' to consume some. 
please Im almost to the point where quality is a far last compared to the taste


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 10, 2004)

mix with some Gatorade(powder)


----------



## LAM (Jun 10, 2004)

best creatine on the market here for a great price...

https://www.muscleshoppe.com/site/details.cfm?id=7379


----------



## Spitfire (Jun 11, 2004)

Has anyone else takin that stuff?
I really need it to taste good.


----------



## brodus (Jun 11, 2004)

Look, you taste-fixated primadonnas  -->creatine monohydrate has no flavor and costs less than coffee. Dextrose has a sweet flavor and costs less than sugar. If you can't mix it yourself with a flavor you like, or you can't get through a measly bottle without bit$hing about you it hurts your sensitive taste buds, I can't imagine you actually do things that are difficult in a gym. Heavy squats make me want to  too, but I'm not looking for an easier way to do them because they work. 

If you have $15 and the slightest amount of initiative, you can mix your own, it will last a long time, and it will taste however you want. If you need a fancy "delivery system" to make you think you're getting more bang, add IP-6, taurine, and Arginine, and pop an ALA capsule prior to consumption. If you need someone to do all of this for you, you will pay quite a bit more, and if you are a sensitive person, you may get stuck with a flavor you hate. 

BTW, the actijubes have gotten great reviews, but IMO they're expensive...cool looking product, though.


----------



## Spitfire (Jun 11, 2004)

What the "Bleep" died up the "bleep" "bleep".
I didnt ask for your "bleep" opinon dip "bleep", I see no reason for the 95% of your post, which was "bleep", to be posted, so shut the "bleep" up unless your "bleep" perfect. 
I cant stnd the taste so if there is somthing that tastes better I want to try... 
Thank you for finaly answering though.

Thanks again LAM and Iain for all your help




No need for all that............


----------



## Spitfire (Jun 12, 2004)

Sorry - Bad day


----------



## Randy (Jun 13, 2004)

The best tasting creatine is that of no taste 
100% creatine monohydrate powder (plain jane) ... No money wasting bs in it.


----------



## Spitfire (Jun 14, 2004)

It sounds good on paper but Im sure all creatine isnt made the same so there must be some difference in taste. No?


----------



## brodus (Jun 14, 2004)

IT only has flavor if it's bunk.  Pure monohydrate is tasteless.  If it's made poorly and adjuncts are introduced in the production process, then yes, it mayretain some sort of taste.  I bought the cheapest Creatine Mono I could find by the kilo, and it has no taste.


----------



## Randy (Jun 14, 2004)

brodus said:
			
		

> IT only has flavor if it's bunk. Pure monohydrate is tasteless. If it's made poorly and adjuncts are introduced in the production process, then yes, it mayretain some sort of taste. I bought the cheapest Creatine Mono I could find by the kilo, and it has no taste.


Exactly  
The only creatine that has taste is the ones from the zillions of manufacturers that are trying to lure you to buy something new by adding fancy marketing bs. They add various ingredients and tell you that it is all in the delivery system that they add that makes the creatine work all that much better. I personally don't believe it. 
But people keep buying it so the manufacturers will keep making it and charging more money too. I buy a big jar myself for like 10 bucks and lasts me for months. And like I said before.....NO TASTE


----------



## Randy (Jun 14, 2004)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> It sounds good on paper but Im sure all creatine isnt made the same so there must be some difference in taste. No?


It is all the same formula Spitfire when you buy 100% pure creatine monohydrate powder (to the best of my knowledge).  It is all the other crap they add that makes the taste. Don't waste your money on it.


----------



## Spitfire (Jun 14, 2004)

Allright, Thanks


----------



## court (Jun 14, 2004)

cell tech i think is good


----------



## Randy (Jun 14, 2004)

There was a thread many moons ago where everyone was swearing up and down about swole...but never heard any more about it


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

I like swole v2  Best tasting shit.. thats why I buy it.  I mix one scoop Swole V2 Orange, with 5g monohydrate.


----------



## Randy (Jun 14, 2004)

Yeah I have heard a lot of people say good things about it...

Where the hell you been hidin Premier?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi Randy.  Just been working


----------



## Randy (Jun 14, 2004)

Well ya gotta pay the bills Premier


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

Yea, I hate bills.  I hate my job.  I need a scheme to get rich quick..


----------



## Randy (Jun 14, 2004)

Why it sounds like you have a killer job PreMier...


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

Yea, IT.


----------



## Randy (Jun 14, 2004)

Why do you hate that?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

Because I work nights.  2:30 t0 11:30


----------



## Randy (Jun 14, 2004)

Hell I would love those hours...
Wish I was there PreMier... I would swap hours with ya


----------

